# Cty ECOE tuyển 50 tư vấn bất động sản, làm việc tại Q.Bình Thạnh, lương cứng 7,5 triệu, hoa hồng cao nhất hiện nay



## nguyennhadat (25 Tháng ba 2021)

*Cty ECOE tuyển 50 tư vấn bất động sản, làm việc tại Q.Bình Thạnh, lương cứng 7,5 triệu, hoa hồng cao nhất hiện nay

Quyền lợi:*

Lương cơ bản: 7.500.000 đ/tháng

Hoa hồng cao nhất tại TP.HCM

Thưởng nóng: 20 - 150 triệu/giao dịch

Hỗ trợ 100% phí marketing Chotot, Batdongsan. 50% phí marketing Google Ads và FB Ads.

Thưởng thi đua hằng tháng, quý, năm, lễ, Tết, …

Được đóng BHXH, BHYT, du lịch hằng năm …

Được đào tạo nâng cao nghiệp vụ chuyên môn.

Cơ hội thăng tiến: Trưởng phòng, Giám đốc kinh doanh,…

*Yêu cầu:*

Nam, nữ từ 22 – 35 tuổi.

Tốt nghiệp 12/12.

Có ít nhất 1 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực Bất động sản.

Có phương tiện đi lại, Laptop, Smartphone.

*Ứng viên nộp hồ sơ tại: *

Cty Cổ Phần ECOE Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: 663 – 665 Điện Biên Phủ, P.25, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM

Hoặc gửi hồ sơ qua email: kimtt@ecoe.vn

Để cần thêm thông tin, xin liên hệ SĐT: 0908 336 619 – Ms Kim.


----------



## nguyennhadat (4 Tháng một 2022)

Cám ơn các bạn đã xem tin.


----------

